# Bought a Columbian



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

So, I bought a Columbian today at reptile show. Little baby un named for now. Held it then had to have. Such a sweetheart. 

Have her in a 20 gallon for now until she gets a bit bigger. Cypress, UVB heat etc. She's burrowed a hole in cypress, bathed in the water, shed her head scales, basked, and wait for it..... ate the guts out of a frozen thawed pinky. Didn't eat the whole thing, but hey its something. I fed her in a feed tub. Afterwards I had her out on my chest. She layed there on me, not trying to run or get away for like 5 minutes. Actually, she's hasn't tried to get away when I hold her since the moment I held her at the reptile show. 

Placed a 40.00 (including shipping) order of 1 lb each of ground turkey, quail, chicken, rabbit all with bones and organs and added chicken livers and gizzards from hare-today.com. I figured she'll surely find something she'll like. Until then I have pinkys, ground chicken, turkey, strawberries, melons, bananas for the 2-3 days until I get the order.

Either way, I still want an Argentine, but I want a baby so I will have to wait. 

Pictures are of her on way home. She is burrowed right now. So well leave her alone. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats great congrats

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's (that's what ill call her until I know) is such a sweetheart. I'm thinking all the bad rep is just talk. My bearded dragon was not like this. She is still skittish and mean. Lol. After she ate I held my hand down she climbed right up on my hand and I lifted her out. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 10, 2013)

Every tegu is different some tame and some not

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully mine will be a tame one. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 10, 2013)

_Congrats on the new addition . 
Just be careful with having her out, that docile personality can change in a second. Especially with new surroundings that she's not settled into yet. Sometimes they're calm in stores or at expos out of fear and or just lack of heat. But once you get them home, they start to settle in and warm up then you'll see another side of them._


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on that over the next few weeks. I'm so happy I got her. I would never have put her back I don't think. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KritterKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats! Shes very small so ill bet if you keep up with the gentle handling she'll stay pretty tame..they all have their moods though lol..I love my columbian even though hes a bit cranky sometimes.. good luck! =)
Oh and just so you know the quail is quite disgusting. My tegu doesnt really like it and it literally makes me gag so i wont be ordering that again..


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good to know. Well have the husband feed that if shell eat it. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KritterKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

lol thats the way to do it! Unfortunately my husband says theyre MY pets so he wont mess with it. Not sure if this will be helpful but when i got my order from hare today i let it partially thaw then sliced it up and put it on wax paper in layers and froze it then once it was frozen i just peeled up the sliced and put them in gallon bags. It makes it very easy to break it in smaller pieces if needed and just grab out what you need.


*slices


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 10, 2013)

That does help. Thank you. She's so tiny I know she's not going to eat a lot now so it'll definately save the rest. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 11, 2013)

Named it Goliath for now. Ate today after we relaxed on my bed. Gave him a bath in warm water, then he ate again. Now he is hanging out basking so I snapped some pictures. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

Today, I had my first tail whip. It was cute. Also learned that he wants to eat as soon as he wakes up right after he poops. I cannot hold him until afterwards. Took him out thinking he would be ok and he freaked when I didn't put him in the food bowl immidiately. Ate pinky, some turkey, didn't touch the strawberry. 

He woke up about 1045 though again so right on track. 

Also weighed him after he ate, he is 1.2 oz. So tiny. 

Question: how often do you feed? I was going to play by ear as to how much he ate in am, whether or not to offer food in pm. What do you guys think?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------

